# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Humour Informatique >  L'Internet est-il "fini, dpass et obsolte" ? Certains personnages publics avancent cette thse

## Katleen Erna

*L'Internet est-il "fini, dpass et obsolte" ? Certains personnages publics avancent cette thse*

L'artiste le plus gocentrique de la plante, Prince, vient de faire une dclaration choc lors d'une interview qu'il a accorde il y a quelques jours au journal anglais Daily Mirror,  l'occasion de la sortie imminent de son nouvel album 20Ten.

Le chanteur, qui a vendu plus de 100 millions de disques au cour de sa carrire, s'en prend aux nouvelles technologies (il a notamment interdit toute diffusion de sa musique sur YouTube et iTunes). 

Je crois trs fort au besoin de trouver de nouveaux canaux de distribution, explique-t-il, avant de dclarer que l'Internet est "fini, dpass et obsolte".

Je ne vois pas pourquoi je donnerais ma musique  iTunes ou  quelqu'un d'autre. Ils ne veulent pas me payer une avance, et aprs ils sont en colre quand je refuse de la leur donner., renchrit-il.

Prince est mme all plus loin, en fermant son site officiel.

LInternet, cest comme MTV. A une poque, MTV tait  la mode, et cest soudainement devenu ringard. Quoi quil en soit, tous ces ordinateurs et gadgets lectroniques napportent rien de bon.

Quelques jours plus tard, c'est Chris Anderson, le directeur du magazine spcialis amricain Wired, qui a fait d'autres dclarations dans cette direction.

Pour lui, l'Internet "est mort" : les internautes auraient dpass le stade de la recherche, donc, plus de surf sur le web. A la place, le futur serait fait de "visionnage d'applications". 

Le dirigeant annonce en effet que d'ici  5 ans, la majorit de la population accdera au Net depuis un appareil mobile, et non plus depuis un ordinateur. Et les applications sont justement optimises pour les petits crans (par leur simplicit et leur rapidit).

Il fait galement remarquer qu'en 2006, les dix sites les plus puissants du Web rassemblaient 40% des pages vues globales (aux Etats-Unis) ; aujourd'hui, ils en totalisent 75%. Preuve qu'une prise de pouvoir peut tre rapide, mme pour des modles contraires au Net habituel.

Ctait invitable. Cest le cycle du capitalisme. Lhistoire des rvolutions industrielles, aprs tout, et celle de batailles pour le contrle. Une technologie est invente, elle se rpand, mille bourgeons fleurissent et quelquun trouve le moyen de les acqurir, en empchant les autres den cultiver de nouvelles. Cela arrive  chaque fois. explique Anderson, avant d'ajouter que LInternet est la vritable rvolution, aussi importante que llectricit; ce que nous en faisons est encore en train dvoluer. En passant de votre ordinateur  votre poche, la nature du Net se transforme. Le chaos dlirant du Web tait une phase adolescente finance par des gants industriels ttonnant vers un nouveau monde. Ils font dsormais ce que les industriels font le mieux: trouver des bouchons. Et  voir ce que a  lair dtre, on adore.

Source : Wired  ; Dclarations de Prince

 ::fleche::  Alors, l'Internet va-t-il devenir "ringard" ?

----------


## shadypierre

> Le dirigeant annonce en effet que d'ici  5 ans, la majorit de la population accdera au Net depuis un appareil mobile, et non plus depuis un ordinateur. Et les applications sont justement optimises pour les petits crans (par leur simplicit et leur rapidit).


Moi je pense tout l'inverse l'avenir tend  vincer ce type de solution, si l'on doit avoir une application par site, etc... On  pas fini, c'est vraiment pas l'avenir mais plus un retour en arrire  mes yeux!

----------


## minnesota

Malgr tout le respect que j'ai pour toi Katleen, mon avis est que cette pseudo-information a sa place dans la taverne, pas dans "l'actualit des socits du secteur informatique".

----------


## antoinev2

Disons que Prince est compltement hors-sujet. D'une part il n'y connat pas grand-chose personnellement (est-ce qu'il connat le mot "PHP", "fonction", etc?).

Et puis il avoue que son exprience, son chec plus prcisment est  l'origine de son discours. Donc s'il avait russi  bien vendre sa musique sur iTunes et si son site avait mieux march, il aurait au contraire encens Internet, dans le genre "c'est vraiment une rvolution, une nouvelle re s'offre  nous, etc".

Et iTunes, ca n'a rien  voir avec Internet : c'est plutt avec l'industrie de la musique qu'il a un problme apparemment, ce qui n'a rien d'tonnant (cf la mort de Jiwa, tu par les avances exiges par les majors, cf l'immobilisme de l'industrie de la musique, etc).

Bref, pertinence de l'avis de Prince : nulle...

----------


## CyrilD

Pour que internet soit dpass, obsolte, il faut qu'il y ait quelquechose qui soit nouveau et plus performant que internet.

Bon, si quelqu'un sait ce que c'est, je suis tout ouie en tout cas  ::mouarf::

----------


## Julien_G

Ya 5 ans, des idiots disaient la mme chose.
Internet n'a jamais t aussi beau qu'aujourd'hui, et je le vois mal rgresser.

----------


## yoyo88

Aprs la musique, les gouter au chocolat et les gteaux a tremps dans le caf, voici Prince le devin comique!

merci  toi Prince de m'avoir fait rire en arrivant au boulot!

----------


## Firwen

Il utilise aussi le Pare-feu Open office ?

----------


## Caly4D

c'est qui prince ? ::aie::  

(non je plaisante je sais qui c'est depuis hier ou j'ai vu sa tte dans un article du monde)

----------


## Teocali

Cet article est moyen moins, quand mme.

En effet, les deux acteurs ne parlent pas de la mme chose. Prince parle de Internet, sans avoir l'air d'y connaitre grand chose comme le fait remarquer antoinev2 (un peu comme Ray Bradbury, tiens, quand j'y pense), ce qui fait que je ne vais absolument pas tenir compte de ses dclarations, tandis que Chris Anderson parle du Web, contrairement a ce que sous entend l'article : je cite 


> Pour lui, l'Internet "est mort"


.

Alors que bon, rien que le titre de l'article donn en rfrence est suffisamment parlant :


> The Web Is Dead. Long Live the Internet


Et en parlant de rfrence, c'est bien joli de filer un lien vers l'article de Wired, mais il aurait t encore mieux de filer un lien vers la premire page de cet article (au lieu de la derniere), car en plus de l'article, on aurait eu un joli graphique qui aidait a encore mieux comprendre le propos de  Mr Anderson.

Au final, un article, qui bien que correctement crit, est mauvais du point de vue journalisitique. Allez, Mademoiselle Erna, je sais que vous pouvez mieux faire.

----------


## chemanel

Non mais quand on y rflchit, il n'a pas forcment tout faux.

Pour ma part, aprs des annes de navigations, je me suis cr une niche de sites web prfrs. Lorsque j'allume mon pc le matin, je clique sur l'onglet qui contiens tout les sites de news et je m'amuse  les lires. (je ne passe donc mme plus par un moteur de recherche pour trouver des actualits).

Aussi, je me souviens  l'poque avoir chercher pendant des heures sur des sites amateurs en dcortiquant les rsultat de Altavista pour savoir combien d'anne pouvait vivre un rhinocros... Maintenant en 15 secondes sur Wikipedia la rponse est trouve (entre 30 et 40 ans  ::D: )

On passe de plus en plus directement vers les sites web sans passer par les moteurs de recherches (Combien d'entre vous on fait une recherche sur "avenir du web dans 5 ans" et sont tombs sur ce post ? ). Etant donn que un site web = une application (base de donne - couche mtier - interface) --> Finalement, que l'interface soit une application html ou une application sur mobile, a ne change rien non? 

Puis pour MTV il a raison  :;):

----------


## olaxius

Qd quelqu'un de connu nonce des idioties a ouvre un dbat .!!!
Le mme dicours entendu au caf du coin par monsieur DUGENOU,aurait fini dans les "Brves de comptoir " de Jean Marie GOURIO.
En gnral les princes ont des bouffons, mais la le prince c'est transform en bouffon

----------


## gilwath

Un article trs intressant en rponse  celui du Wired : http://www.boingboing.net/2010/08/17...really-de.html

----------


## pcaboche

> *Prince est-il "fini, dpass et obsolte" ?*


Oui, absolument, et depuis pas mal d'annes dj...  ::lol:: 

Il faut qu'il retrouve la DeLorean du docteur Brown afin de retourner dans les annes 80, au reigne du radio-cassette, aux balbutiements du CD et  l'poque bnie du minitel...  ::mouarf::

----------


## chemanel

> Quand quelqu'un de connu nonce des idioties a ouvre un dbat .!!!
> Le mme discours entendu au caf du coin par monsieur DUGENOU,aurait fini dans les "Brves de comptoir " de Jean Marie GOURIO.
> En gnral les princes ont des bouffons, mais la le prince s'est transform en bouffon



Pourquoi idioties ? Prince on aime ou on aime pas, moi perso j'suis pas son plus grand fan, mais il faut garder son esprit veill et rflchir un petit peu au pour et au contre... 

Puis comme l'a expliqu TeoCali, sur la premiere page de l'article de Wired on peut voir ceci : 



Cette image montre bien que internet est entrain de changer et de se mtamorphoser... 

75 % des gens n'utilisent que les "applications" facebook, youtube et bitorrent ...

*Pour moi : OUI le web comme on le connaissait jusqu'ici (ou jusqu'il y a 2/3 ans) est devenu dpass et obsolte ... The web is dead, long live the internet !*

----------


## chemanel

> Un article trs intressant en rponse  celui du Wired : http://www.boingboing.net/2010/08/17...really-de.html


Bien vu !!

Edit : Mais aprs lecture de l'article, je pense que le graphique de Wired semble le mieux adapt a la situation car comme mis en bas : 




> It's also worth adding that bandwidth, though an interesting measure of the internet's growth, isn't so good for measuring consumption. It doesn't map to time spent, work done, money invested, wealth yielded... Does 50MB of YouTube kitteh represent more meaningful growth than a 5MB Wired feature? And, as others point out in the comments, many of the new trends are still reliant on the web to work, especially social networking.

----------


## gilwath

> *Pour moi : OUI le web comme on le connaissait jusqu'ici (ou jusqu'il y a 2/3 ans) est devenu dpass et obsolte ... The web is dead, long live the internet !*


On est bien d'accord, ce sont la faon que l'on utilise le web qui change, le web ne meurt pas vraiment. C'est juste les interfaces d'accs au web qui sont en train de muter

----------


## Sylvaner

http://www.popeater.com/2010/07/06/p...ernet-is-over/

Je me disais bien que j'avais dj lu ces propos de Prince.
Entre le 17 aot et le 6 juillet y'a plus que "quelques jours".

----------


## JeffPalmier

Je ne vois pas en quoi "Internet" en lui mme serait devenu ringard. Passer par les mobiles est, je l'avoue, pratique en dplacement ou en vacances. 

Mais quid du boulot ? et quand on est chez nous ?

Et passer par des applications, excusez moi. Une application par site et c'est une perte de temps phnomnale !!

----------


## chemanel

> Et passer par des applications, excusez-moi. Une application par site et c'est une perte de temps phnomnale !!


Mais c'est dj le cas... Un site web est une application a part entire ! Finalement taper l'url du site web ou clicquer sur un icone revient au mme non?

----------


## Sunchaser

Pour tre top,il nous aurait fallu l'avis d'un "spcialiste" qui est capable de parler de tout: Jean Claude Vandamne !
Ah ben tiens, je vais faire une recherche sur le web dj mort, histoire de voir s'il a fait une dclaration sur internet ...

----------


## chemanel

> Pour tre top,il nous aurait fallu l'avis d'un "spcialiste" qui est capable de parler de tout: Jean Claude Vandamne !
> Ah ben tiens, je vais faire une recherche sur le web dj mort, histoire de voir s'il a fait une dclaration sur internet ...


Tu viens de me faire rire  ::D:  

Sur le site officiel de JCVD : http://www.jeanclaudevandamme.be/ --> 

Configuration
Resolution: 1024 x 768 min
Javascript**: Enabled
Flash: Version 8
Sound: On 


xD C'est bien la preuve que internet est devenu ringard a  ::D:

----------


## yoyo88

> Puis comme l'a expliqu TeoCali, sur la premiere page de l'article de Wired on peut voir ceci : 
> 
> 
> 
> Cette image montre bien que internet est entrain de changer et de se mtamorphoser...


bof a prouve juste que les vidos et musique qu'on tlchargeait illgalement grce au FTP et P2P on les a maintenant en streaming...

avant j'avais un skyblog... maintenant j'ai facebook... 

bref quand on y regarde de plus prs c'est juste les moyens technique d  des meilleurs dbit et une utilisation massive d'internet qui ont fait voluer les choses, mais globalement rien n'a chang.

----------


## Caly4D

> bof a prouve juste que les vidos et musique qu'on tlchargeait illgalement grce au FTP et P2P on les a maintenant en streaming...
> 
> avant j'avais un skyblog... maintenant j'ai facebook... 
> 
> bref quand on y regarde de plus prs c'est juste les moyens technique d  des meilleurs dbit et une utilisation massive d'internet qui ont fait voluer les choses, mais globalement rien n'a chang.


+1 et surtout le graphique ne montre que le % et non le nombre d'octet transfr.
je suis sr que le nombre d'octet pour surfer sur le web a augment entre 2000 et 2010

----------


## Marco46

> bof a prouve juste que les vidos et musique qu'on tlchargeait illgalement grce au FTP et P2P on les a maintenant en streaming...
> 
> avant j'avais un skyblog... maintenant j'ai facebook... 
> 
> bref quand on y regarde de plus prs c'est juste les moyens technique d  des meilleurs dbit et une utilisation massive d'internet qui ont fait voluer les choses, mais globalement rien n'a chang.


Sans parler du fait qu'il n'y a aucune indication de volume sur ce graphe.
C'est pas parce que a baisse en pourcentage que a monte pas en quantit.

----------


## Jidefix

Bof bis: j'ajouterai que tout est exprim en pourcentage.
Ca prouve surtout l'explosion du volume de transfert de vido, mais pas la diminution du volume de transfert de donnes web. En taux de transfert, c'est bien suprieur (surtout avec la HD), mais a n'augure certainement pas la fin des bonnes vieilles mthodes de recherche.

Ceci dit je suis d'accord sur le fait que sur certains terminaux comme l'iPhone, quand un site a une application, je passe trs vite sur l'application (sncf direct, seloger...).

Disons qu'il faut voir ce qu'il entend par "la mort du web". S'il s'agit de n'utiliser que les applications les plus connues, alors je pense qu'il se trompe. Les utiliser " la place" de leur quivalent HTTP, oui certainement. Mais je ne pense pas que l'intgralit du web passe sur des applications.

edit: damned, grill  ::aie::

----------


## chemanel

> +1 et surtout le graphique ne montre que le % et non le nombre d'octet transfr.
> je suis sur que le nombre d'octet pour surfer sur le web  augmenter entre 2000 et 2010


Plus haut, il y a un lien vers un article qui donne ce graphique si compar a l'autre : 



Mais comme il est expliqu dans l'article, compare des donnes en "taille de donnes" ne convient pas, car une vido youtube de 5 min qui fait 50 mga, ne correspond pas au 5mb qui correspondent  x h de travail d'envois d'email ou de surf. Il faudrait analyser beaucoup plus d'axes (le temps pass, l'argent investit, etc...). Je pense quand mme que le % correspond le mieux  une analyse rapide...

----------


## SirDarken

Entre 1990 et 2010 c'est aussi la population qui est sur Internet qui a chang.

En 1990 Internet c'etait surtout des passions d'informatiques donc l'utilisation tait large compar aux nombres d'utilisateurs, en 2010 nous avons surtout des Mr/Mme tout le monde, qui msn, change des photos et les ados qui glandouillent sur FB.

Donc avant, il y avait "peu" de passions touche  tout, alors qu'aujourd'hui on a une "masse" de gens non initis, donc forcment l'utilisation du web change  cause de cela.

Je vois beaucoup de monde autour de moi qui on Internet que pour mail/msn/facebook, et c'est tout.
L'accesibilit du net de nos jours provoque ce phnomne, y'a mme pas 10 ans l'accs 1M me cout 80 il fallait donc un rel besoin d'Internet, et pour juste mail/msn jamais je n'aurai sorti cette somme.

----------


## skywaukers

Le fait est qu'avec l'mergence ds tlphones de plus en plus volus comme les htc ou l'iphone et aussi des concepts comme l'ipad, on tend  quitter le pc pour se connecter. Ces appareils apportent plus de mobilit, on peut se connecter de beaucoup d'endroits, et plus seulement chez soit, au bureau ou dans un caf. Le problme, c'est la taille de l'cran et c'est pour a qu'internet n'est pas adapt, les sites sont trs joli mais en regardant bien il y a une grande partie inutile  l'information que l'utilisateur vient y chercher.
Je crois qu'effectivement le surfeur est en train de passer du stade de l'merveillement de l'emballage  celui de l'intrt du contenu, par la force des choses.
Il se pourrait effectivement que le web se recentre plus sur son rle de publication d'informations (pas besoin alors d'une application par site), mais que toute la partie purement applicative revienne effectivement  des applications propres permettant des crans plus dpouills et par la mme plus adapts aux crans des utilisateurs.
Ceci n'est pas une rgression, la progression est de tendre vers de la full connexion, o qu'on soit. Aprs ce stade l, les choses volueront surement dans l'habillage (meilleurs crans, autres possibilits de dialogue homme-machines, je ne sais ce que les ingnieurs de demain nous inventeront).

@++
Dany

----------


## Traroth2

Dpass par quoi ?

----------


## MadScratchy

> Je crois trs fort au besoin de trouver de nouveaux canaux de distribution, explique-t-il, avant de dclarer que l'Internet est "fini, dpass et obsolte".


Il ne faut pas confondre Internet (le rseau), et ce qu'il y a dedans/ce qu'on en fait.

Prince n'a tout simplement pas su comment tirer parti d'internet.

----------


## Traroth2

> Cette image montre bien que internet est entrain de changer et de se mtamorphoser... 
> 
> 75 % des gens n'utilisent que les "applications" facebook, youtube et bitorrent ...
> 
> *Pour moi : OUI le web comme on le connaissait jusqu'ici (ou jusqu'il y a 2/3 ans) est devenu dpass et obsolte ... The web is dead, long live the internet !*


Tel que je comprends la dclaration de Prince, ce n'est pas ce qu'il a dit. Il prtend que l'Internet est mort. Et a, c'est juste n'importe quoi.

La manire dont on l'utilise, elle, volue sans arrt. Qui connait encore Archie ou Gopher, de nos jours ?

----------


## nicorama

a reste (presque) toujours du Http, et ce serait par contre pas mal d'en finir avec ce protocole  ::aie::

----------


## nirgal76

Prince...Sa place est dans un muse, et il y sera avant Internet. il essaie juste de faire dsespremment parler de lui. c'est pathtique...bref passons pour son cas.
Internet a toujours boug et evolu depuis le dbut (disons depuis que je le connais au moins, les annes 1995). Donc dire que le web d'aujourd'hui est mort est une vidence, a a t vrai chaque jour depuis qu'il existe.

----------


## Mat.M

> Disons que Prince est compltement hors-sujet. D'une part il n'y connat pas grand-chose personnellement (est-ce qu'il connat le mot "PHP", "fonction", etc?).


tu te trompes totalement : Prince c'est un musicien pas un informaticien !
L'informatique c'est pas du tout son mtier !
La seule chose qu'il devrait savoir faire c'est pouvoir utiliser des logiciels de cration musicale comme Cubase par exemple et autres.
C'est comme si on me demandait de diriger un orchestre philharmonique de 40 musiciens alors que mon boulot c'est la programmation de logiciels !  ::mrgreen::

----------


## doublex

Prince parle sans savoir.
Mais parmi les Cassandre, il y a des avis beaucoup plus srieux.
Un des pionniers du web a prdit, il y a longtemps de cela, qu'un jour, internet serait tellement dangereux que les gens l'viteront, comme on vite un quartier dangereux. 
Le nombre colossal de machines infectes donne  rflchir.
Mais mon avis, c'est qu'on n'annule pas une invention comme internet.
On n'a pas arrt de construire des voitures parce qu'il y avait des morts.
Combien de morts dus au surf sur le web?  ::roll::

----------


## Marco46

On a pas arrt d'diter des livres parce quelqu'un a crit Mein Kampf. Dangereux ce livre hein ?

Faut arrter, il s'agit juste d'un moyen de lecture/publication, de traitement de l'information. C'est l'tape suivant le livre et l'imprimerie. Et c'est totalement indissociable de l'informatique domestique.

----------


## el_slapper

pour Prince : son article de dbut Juillet, repris dans courrier international, est passionant - mme si son album est moyen. Effectivement, le passage sur internet est une grossire erreur de sa part.

Pour l'autre partie, web contre internet, bof. la plupart des vidos sont regardes par youtube, qui est un site web..... On trouve bien plus de choses, et, effectivement, on passe plus souvent par des raccourcis que par des liens, mais est-ce fondamental?

----------


## sigap

2 milliards de site web, 2 milliards d'applications  installer/dsinstaller sur son mobile ?
C'est tout simplement inpensable. C'est pour eviter d'installer en local qu'on a cr ces serveurs de stockage distant qui font le WEB. Pourquoi reviendront nous a cette poque ? 

La tendance est au cloud (plus rien en local). L'avenir est au cloud. Et puis.... PRINCE fait partie du pass.

----------


## cortex024

Dire que quelque chose  la mode/trs fortement utilis est dpass ca fait avant-gardiste.
Si on peut observer une diminution->abandon prochain pourquoi pas se la jouer.

Mais quand on utilise cette technique avec quelque chose qui n'est pas prt de disparaitre, cela se rsume en un mot: Ridicule.  ::ccool::

----------


## chemanel

> 2 milliards de site web, 2 milliards d'applications  installer/dsinstaller sur son mobile ?
> C'est tout simplement inpensable. C'est pour eviter d'installer en local qu'on a cr ces serveurs de stockage distant qui font le WEB. Pourquoi reviendront nous a cette poque ? 
> 
> La tendance est au cloud (plus rien en local). L'avenir est au cloud. Et puis.... PRINCE fait partie du pass.


N'exagre pas... Par jour on utilise maximum 10 sites diffrents dans 90% des cas...

----------


## Caly4D

> N'exagre pas... Par jour tu utilise maximum 10 sites diffrents dans 90% des cas...


et les 10% restant te forcerai  installer/dsinstaller des applications toutes les semaines

sinon personnellement c'est plus une 30ene de site par jour et non 10...

----------


## chemanel

> et les 10% restant te forcerai  installer/dsinstaller des applications toutes les semaines
> 
> sinon personnellement c'est plus une 30ene de site par jour et non 10...


Pour les site web principaux (youtube, facebook, developpez.com, etc...) Une application reste facile d'accs avec une meilleure visibilit qu'un site web sur mobile... et 30 sites ? oO 

Il doit surement avoir une tude quelques part avec les habitudes des gens et le nombre de sites visits par jour... jvais essayer de trouver... et..

Pour le reste.. y'a Mastercard ! euh... Le navigateur intgr au mobile (Perso avec mon Iphone le surf est vraiment excellent!)

----------


## Invit

Beaucoup de sites ont une version nomade de leur site, dont l'ergonomie est adapte au mobile. Et mme pas besoin de connatre l'url, la page normale redirige directement dessus quand on se connecte avec un smartphone.
Est-ce qu'il ne vaudrait mieux pas gnraliser a, plutt que dvelopper des kilos d'appli ?

----------


## chemanel

> Beaucoup de sites ont une version nomade de leur site, dont l'ergonomie est adapte au mobile. Et mme pas besoin de connatre l'url, la page normale redirige directement dessus quand on se connecte avec un smartphone.
> Est-ce qu'il ne vaudrait mieux pas gnraliser a, plutt que dvelopper des kilos d'appli ?


Les nouveaux navigateurs/GSM (style iphone/Android et bientot W7) n'ont mme plus besoin d'avoir une version mobile... On peut surfer sur les sites normaux sans problmes !

----------


## Caly4D

> et 30 sites ? oO


je pourrai te les numrer mais cela aurai consquence de rduire un peu plus mon "anonymat" sur internet.  ::aie:: 
(j'ai compter ceux pour le loisir et ceux pour le taf, donc en vacance/weekend a descend  une 20ene)




> Il doit surement avoir une tude quelques part avec les habitudes des gens et le nombre de sites visits par jour... jvais essayer de trouver... et..


j'en doute pas, mais  mon avis je dois faire partie des exceptions  :;):

----------


## Jean-Philippe Andr

> *Pour moi : OUI le web comme on le connaissait jusqu'ici (ou jusqu'il y a 2/3 ans) est devenu dpass et obsolte ... The web is dead, long live the internet !*


Salut,
Penses-tu vraiment que cette notion soit maitrisee a niveau ne serait-ce que basique par l'artiste dont il est question ?  ::calim2::

----------


## chemanel

> Salut,
> Penses-tu vraiment que cette notion soit maitrisee a niveau ne serait-ce que basique par l'artiste dont il est question ?


Non a je suis d'accord  ::D:  Prince doit avoir autant de notion de l'internet que ma grand mre :-)

----------


## atb

Un vieux dictant arabe disait que le loup, quand il narrive pas aux raisins il dit que de toute faon il tait amre.

----------


## Gnoce

> Un vieux dictant arabe disait que le loup, quand il narrive pas aux raisins il dit que de toute faon il tait amre.


 ::ccool:: 

Il (elle) est nul(le) ce(tte) jeu/techno/produit/langage/... J'y arrive pas / je comprends pas ...

----------


## Caly4D

http://www.clubic.com/insolite/actua...-favicons.html
tude intressante qui rejoint le sujet

----------


## sparthane777

> Ceci n'est pas une rgression, la progression est de tendre vers de la full connexion, o qu'on soit. Aprs ce stade l, les choses volueront surement dans l'habillage (meilleurs crans, autres possibilits de dialogue homme-machines, je ne sais ce que les ingnieurs de demain nous inventeront).
> 
> @++
> Dany


+1 , la ralit augmente toussah ... c'est juste une premire tape, qui sait ce que sera le Web lorsque nous passeront au nanotechnologie par exemple. 
Je pense que certains, outre le Prince de l'humour  ::aie::  perdent de vue que c'est pas le bonhomme qui volue, c'est la technologie et par consquent les modes de vie, ce qui nous a t prouv par les graphes prcdent nos comms  :;): 

Sinon y a aussi les jeux en ligne qui ont pas mal de succs, il est trs probable  que dans les tudes qui y soient faites c'est pas pris en compte.

Vous savez l les quoi dj ? ... Ah oui les meuhporg  ::roll::

----------


## Caly4D

> Sinon y a aussi les jeux en ligne qui ont pas mal de succs, il est trs probable  que dans les tudes qui y soient faites c'est pas pris en compte.
> 
> Vous savez l les quoi dj ? ... Ah oui les meuhporg



Comme t'es old school omg ! faut te mettre  la page on dis plus meuhporg ! 
mais morpeug 


 ::sm:: 


_oui se post n'avance  rien vroum vroum_

----------


## stigma

```
No future in Internet
```

_ Bill Gates_

----------


## mptijr

je pense c'est plutt une faon  lui d'avouer sa peur concernant le piratage sur internet.  ::mouarf:: 

faudra qu'il quitte la terre ou il veut crier fort pour s'imposer davantage. c'est assez frquent de nos jours.  ::ptdr::  ::toutcasse::  ::rire::

----------


## Drawingrom

> Je crois trs fort au besoin de trouver de nouveaux canaux de distribution


J'aurais tendance  adhrer  cette phrase.

Quand il parle d'internet ici, je pense qu'il parle de la distribution de la musique sur internet, non ?

L'offre lgale sur internet n'a-t-elle pas finalement encore plus exalt le pouvoir des majors ???

Ce mec peut faire toute sa musique tout seul et je comprends que a doit l'ennuyer de dpendre de grosses boites du net et majors pour diffuser et se rmunrer.

Ca fait si longtemps qu'il est dans le milieu, je ne pense pas que ce soit le dernier des crtins, mme s'il faut reconnaitre qu'il a forg sa renomm sur la provoc'.

----------


## yetimothee

Bon, alors, y a ceux qui voient Internet comme un outil pour gagner du bl, et d'autres qui voient plus a comme une base de donne de tout le savoir humain acquis jusqu' maintenant dans un univers virtuel dans lequel on peut voluer de la mme faon que IRL.

----------


## atb

> Bon, alors, y a ceux qui voient Internet comme un outil pour gagner du bl, et d'autres qui voient plus a comme une base de donne de tout le savoir humain acquis jusqu' maintenant dans un univers virtuel dans lequel on peut voluer de la mme faon que IRL.


A mon avis, il y a plus que a! Une base de donne du savoir humain et surtout de la connerie et la btise. Un monde o on peut troller, discuter, dbattre et insulter sans ce faire connaitre. Je dirais qu'il y a 20 % de savoir et 80% de n'importe quoi  ::aie::

----------


## Caly4D

j'aurais dis largement moins de 20%...

mais c'est reprsentatif de la condition humaine depuis presques 3000ans donc bon ^^

----------


## stigma

Soyons ralistes. Il y a 95% de n'importe quoi sur le Net et donc seulement 5% de vritable connaissance ou d'information vritable.

----------


## yoyo88

> Soyons ralistes. Il y a 95% de n'importe quoi sur le Net et donc seulement 5% de vritable connaissance ou d'information vritable.


je suis pas d'accord, la vido du chat qui saute partout c'est indispensable a l'tre humain... ou pas....
 ::aie::

----------


## chemanel

> je suis pas d'accord, la vido du chat qui saute partout c'est indispensable a l'tre humain... ou pas....


Non mais a fait partie de la culture de notre civilisation... Comme la vido du premier homme sur la Lune ou l'attentat du 11 septembre au states en passant par les 7 merveilles du monde... Tout a doit tre stock sur le net.


Maintenant je ne suis pas d'accord pour dire qu'il y a moins de 20% d'informations valide sur le net... Toutes nos industries, gouvernement, journalisme, job au jour le jour... TOUT passe par internet... 

A ne pas confondre Internet (qui n'est au final que le rseau pour transmettre les informations) et les millions de bases de donnes appartement a des personnes/socits PRIVEES qui y sont connects...

----------


## argoet

::roll::  ::calim2::  ::mouarf::  ::zoubi::  :;):  ::P:  ::ccool::  ::cry::  ::mrgreen:: 




> c'est qui prince ? 
> 
> (non je plaisante je sais qui c'est depuis hier ou j'ai vu sa tte dans un article du monde)


 :8O:  C'est un petit biscuit rond napp de bon chocolat et c'est vachement bon  ::aie::  ::mrgreen::

----------


## FloGig

> Soyons ralistes. Il y a 95% de n'importe quoi sur le Net et donc seulement 5% de vritable connaissance ou d'information vritable.


Comme  la tl  ::aie:: 

Internet est certes une formidable base de donnes des connaissances humaines, mais pas que. C'est aussi devenu aussi un mdia de divertissement, entre autre.

----------


## Caly4D

> Comme  la tl


non a c'est pire !

----------


## danielhagnoul

Bonsoir




> [...] Puis comme l'a expliqu TeoCali, sur la premiere page de l'article de Wired on peut voir ceci : [image] [...]


Ce graphique est contestable, voir le billet de Tristan Nitot : http://standblog.org/blog/post/2010/...-vraiment-mort

----------

